# Bypassing PCB on window A/C unit



## howejustin (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a window A/C unit that I've bypassed the PCB on, while keeping the capacitor in the circuit, so that the unit will turn the compressor and fan on full blast when it receives power (it's a digital unit that normally doesn't turn on until you press the on button, even when power is going to it). The reason I'm doing this is to create an insulated cold room that is monitored by an external thermostat that will pass electricity on to the A/C unit once a high-temperature threshold event is reached. 

My question is, how big of a risk does thermal issues with the compressor, etc hold with this setup? The chamber it's cooling is only 4' x 7' x 2', so it's not that big, and the unit will only be on maybe 5 minutes per hour (the chamber is insulated with 2" foam). Only reason I ask is because I'm told that thermal meltdown issues are introduced when bypassing the PCB, as the sensors for that are no longer being used. *shrug*


----------

